# PC-Kamera geht nicht nach Skype Update !?



## ameise11 (2. August 2010)

hallo, ich habe die neue version von skype installiert (4.2.0.169), jetzt funzt meine genius eye 110 nicht mehr , was soll ich machen , einen treiber konnte ich nicht finden.

danke


----------



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

*AW: pc-kamera geht nicht nach skype update !?*

ab- und wieder anstecken.
kamera in skype neu einrichten.
während skype keine weiteren programme starten,
die auf die kamera zugreifen.

kein image der systempartition?


----------



## ameise11 (2. August 2010)

*AW: pc-kamera geht nicht nach skype update !?*

nein , also ich denke ich habe kein image der partition , warum auch , wegen der alten version ?


----------



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

*AW: pc-kamera geht nicht nach skype update !?*

kein backup.. ?
um die sache mehrmals nachzuvollziehen.
blöde gschicht..


----------



## ameise11 (2. August 2010)

*AW: pc-kamera geht nicht nach skype update !?*

also, folgendes, ich habe eine software crazy talk cam suite , die hat auch einwandfrei mit skype vor dem update gefunzt. wenn ich die software jetzt weglasse ,dann geht die kamera in skype, aber sobald ich die cam suite benutzen will geht die kamera nicht mehr , ???


----------



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

*AW: pc-kamera geht nicht nach skype update !?*

weil die software "exklusiven zugriff" auf die kamera ausübt

hatte ich mal mit skype+ms messenger, ging auch nur entweder oder.


lass die software einfach weg, hab noch nie eine gesehen,
die brauchbar und notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## ameise11 (3. August 2010)

ok, aber das merkwürdige ist ,dass vor dem skype-update , es auch mit der software einwandfrei gefunzt hat ,warum ist das jetzt anders ,also kann es nicht mit einem "exklusiven zugriff" zusammenhängen, denn vorher musste es dann genauso gewesen sein ,oder ??


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (3. August 2010)

Es kann sein das mit dem Update sich die handhabung der exklusive Zugriffe verändert hatt. Guckmal nach einem Update für crazy talk.


----------

